
Racist, Sexist AI Could Be a Bigger Problem Than Lost Jobs - rbanffy
https://www.forbes.com/sites/parmyolson/2018/02/26/artificial-intelligence-ai-bias-google/?utm_source=TWITTER&utm_medium=social&utm_content=1378204799&utm_campaign=sprinklrForbesTechTwitter#2136885c1a01
======
ng12
Complete fluff piece. These sound like isolated incidences of systems with
incomplete training. We only find them uncomfortable because we're ascribing
human qualities to them.

